# Osha arabic training



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم 
مجموعة ملفــات تدريبات اوشا بالعربي
تتكلم عن الحريق ومخاطر الكهرباء والعمل في الامكان المغلقة وانذار الحريق ........ الخ
ارجـــو ان يستفيد منها الجميع

OSHA ARABIC TRAINING
*[FONT=&quot]http://www.mediafire.com/?qyjk7czz706tk6y[/FONT]*

​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

المواد موجود في الموضوع المثبت في الأعلى
مع تحياتي


----------

